# Rufus Bear has started a blog :)



## Northerner (Nov 13, 2012)

Rufus, the bear with type 1 diabetes, gets up to a lot of exciting things. He's started to write a blog so he can tell you all about the people he meets and the places he goes.

http://www.jdrft1.org.uk/myblog.asp?section=350&sectionTitle=Rufus'+blog&itemID=603


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh how cute, I wish I had a Rupert bear as a child with diabetes.


----------

